# Ohhh Agnes E



## te gato

*!!!!Way to go !!!!*
*Agnes E*
*For 1000*
*Posts*​ 
Wishing you many many many many....
MORE!!!!

te gato


----------



## Whodunit

*Toutes mes félicitations pour tes 1000 postes ...*

_Euh .. la prochaine qui a atteinte son milliare._


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Agnes!


----------



## Artrella

*Félicitations Agnes, tu continue à répondre à ces messages "provocateurs" aussi intelligemment que jusqu'à présent.
Nous nous voyons dans les fils!!!     *

I hope this is correct, at least I've tried


----------



## cuchuflete

You have earned our congratulations
and our thanks!

 


Best regards,
Cuchu


   Un enfant, c'est un insurgé.
--Simone de BEAUVOIR

​


----------



## belén

Congratulations Agnes, you really have a fan club 

Belén tea koala violin park 2.5


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations
 et 
sincères remerciements.
​


----------



## walnut

belen said:
			
		

> Congratulations Agnes, you really have a fan club


Yes you have  Congratulations! Walnut


----------



## funnydeal

*Congratulations Agnes !!!​*


----------



## la grive solitaire

MILLE FELICITATIONS, AGNES!
​
AFRIKAANS	veels geluk / goeie wense (formel)
ALBANAIS	urimet
ALLEMAND	Glueckwunsch
ALSACIEN	gràtülierung
ANGLAIS	congratulations
ARABE	mabrouk / tahani (arabe littéraire)
ARMÉNIEN	chnorhavor / chnorhavorankhner
AZERI	tebrikler
BAMBARA	félicitation
BAS-SAXON	efeliciteer
BASQUE	zorionak
BENGALI	abhinandon
BIÉLORUSSE	? (vins<caron>uju)
BIRMAN	gon pyute pa te
BOBO	félicitation
BOSNIAQUE	c<caron>estitam (formel) / svaka cast (informel)
BRETON	gourc'hemmenoù
BULGARE	pozdravlénia
CATALAN	felicitats
CORSE	felicitazioni
CRÉOLE GUADELOUPÉEN	on gwan woulo / fos
CRÉOLE HAITIEN	felisitasyon
CRÉOLE MARTINIQUAIS	ba mwen la men an lèw
CRÉOLE MAURICIEN	félicitations
CROATE	cestitke
DANOIS	tillykke
ESPAGNOL	felicidades
ESPÉRANTO	gratulojn
ESTONIEN	palju õnne
FINNOIS	onnittelut / onnea
FLAMAND	gefeliciteerd
FRANCIQUE LORRAIN	ich gratelìre
FRIOULAN	auguri
GAÉLIQUE D'ÉCOSSE	meala-naidheachd ort (singulier, familier)
meala naidheacht oirbh (pluriel, respectueux) 
GAÉLIQUE D'IRLANDE	comhgháirdeachas
GALICIEN	parabéns
GALLOIS	llongyfarchiadau
GREC	sinharitiria
GUARANÍ	rogüerohory
HÉBREU	mazal tov
HINDI	subhkamna
HONGROIS	gratulálok (1ère p.du sing.)
gratulálunk (1ère p. du pl.)
INDONÉSIEN	selamat
ISLANDAIS	til hamingju
ITALIEN	congratulazioni / felicitazioni
JAPONAIS	omedetô
KABYLE	mabrouk
KHMER	kyum chouee tre aw
KURDE	piroz dikim
LANGUEDOCIEN (OCCITAN)	felicitacions
LAO	somseuï
LATIN	je te félicite : tibi gratulor / nous te félicitons : tibi gratulamur 
je vous félicite : vobis gratulor / nous vous félicitons : vobis gratulamur
LETTON	apsveicu
LIBANAIS	mabrouk (ou bien "tahani" en arabe littéraire)
LITUANIEN	laimingai / sveikinu
LUXEMBOURGEOIS	félicitatiounen
MACÉDONIEN	cestitki
MALAIS	tahniah
MALGACHE	arahabaina
MALTAIS	prosit
MAORI	ka nui ngaa mihi
MONGOL	bayar hurgeye 
NÉERLANDAIS	gefeliciteerd
NORVÉGIEN	gratulerer
OCCITAN	òsca
OURDOU	mubarik ho
PERSAN	tabrik miguyam (formel) / mobârake, tabrik migam (courant)
POLONAIS	gratulacje
PORTUGAIS	parabéns
PROVENÇAL	felicitacions
ROUMAIN	felicita<breve>ri 
nous vous félicitons = va<breve> felicita<breve>m 
je te félicite = te felicit
RUSSE	pozdravlaiu
SARDE	in ora bona
SERBE	cestitam
SHONA	makorokoto
SINDHI	wadhayoon mubarkoon
SLOVAQUE	blahozelania
SLOVÈNE	c<caron>estitam ti
SOBOTA	zobdone
SUÉDOIS	grattis
SWAHILI	ponguezi
TAMOUL	paratthoukal
TATAR	kotlym sezne
TCHÈQUE	blahopr<caron>ání / gratulace
THAI	  kro sadeng kwam yin dii douay 
TURC	tebrikler / bravo
UDMURT	dzéchkylas´ko (on behalf on one person)  dzéchkylas´kom (on behalf of two or more persons)
VIETNAMIEN	chóc mõng (nécessite la police VnTime)
WALLON (orthographe à betchfessîs)	proficiat
YIDDISH	masel tov


----------



## VenusEnvy

La grive: How can I beat that??

Agnes: Ongratulationskay!  (American Pig Latin)    ::big hug::


----------



## Agnès E.

Waow, thank you all for your kindness!
I'm doing my best to reach 2000 as fast as possible, I like it, I want more, hehehe...


----------



## charlie2

I have spent all my time since la Grive Solitare posted to check whether Chinese is included in his list. So I should not be considered being late.
愛妮絲* (Agnès),  謝謝 (merci) 謝謝你 (merci à toi/ te remercie) 很多謝(merci beaucoup), 恭喜 (félicitations)恭喜你 (mes félicitations à toi).
Charlie
*愛(amour, aimer)
小*妮*子( jeune fille)
絲 (soie)


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations, Agnes for 1000 good posts.

Here's to many more!

zeb


----------



## Jabote

My turn ! My turn ! I want to say congratulations agnes, and to you the inside joke toutes mes ficelles de caleçon !

Keep the ball rolling girl ;o))


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades de mi parte, Agnes! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## DDT

Erm....am I late? Sorry, I've been so terribly busy lately...

Félicitations!!!​
Et merci de votre aimable, helpful contribution 

DDT


----------



## timpeac

Congrats Agnes - I can see that you are already on the way to that 2000 that you want!!


----------



## Phryne

Since I've learnt today that it is VERY polite to be late in France, I'm glad to be politely late to congratulate you on your 1,000 posts!!! 



* FELICITACIONES!!!! *​


----------



## Agnès E.

Thanks to you all, welcome to the party, it's never over!


----------



## abc

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> welcome to the party, it's never over!


 
  Isn't it nice to have endless parties? 

*Agnes, **Congratulations!!!!!*


----------

